# Betta Short Forms! :D



## Spinny (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, im kinda new in this betta world. Please could someone, anyone state what all the short forms for different bettas are? 
I like browsing through pictures of the bettas and am always curious about the names, but its mostly short forms. 

Example:

HMPK = Half Moon Plakat (not sure if im right, just an example)

''Tank'' you

:yourock: XD


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Tail types*
HMPK = half moon plakat
VT = veil tail
DT = double tail
DeT = delta tail
SDeT = super delta tail
OHM = over half moon
CT = crowntail
PK = plakat
HMDT = half moon double tail
RT = rose tail (example HMRT = half moon rose tail)

*Others*
BF = butterfly pattern (sometimes BTF)
NPT = naturally planted tank
ADF = African dwarf frog
BB = beneficial bacteria
NLS = New Life Spectrum (betta food brand)
SBD = swim bladder disease, sometimes just SB
BBS = baby brine shrimp
DS = dragon scale (example DSHMPK = dragon scale half moon plakat)

I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of right now. Hope it helps. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spinny (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Spinny (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what EE stands for?:dunno:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

EE = Elephant Ear betta meaning they have extra large pectoral fins.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

EE's are also sometimes referred to as dumbos or big ears. Just so you know.


----------

